# vulgar guys on dating apps



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

What in the world are you trying to achieve?

Do you think that talking like a bad porn actor makes you look more successful and experienced?

When it actually lets people think that porn is your only sexual experience.

Is it a strategy to suggest "I'm a virgin but a vicious one"?


----------



## Ronney (Jul 17, 2016)

People have to risk making a fool of them self to learn via trial and error. They have to start somewhere.


----------



## AdaptingMotif (Apr 30, 2019)

In the sexual arena a lot of men are combating their own low self-esteem by feigning to be the biggest brick-head and a lot of women are passive-aggressive catty while not admitting being attracted to whichever man can pretend to be the biggest alpha... 

I say we let the chaff rise to the top and cater to their hero complexes with adventure to start a doomed mission to save humanity by starting colonies on Mars or at least to take out the threat posed by Marvin the Martian... it's a nice thought at least... in my mind


----------



## Looniemoon (Jul 31, 2018)

Unimpressed by the salacious banter from all the guys you're talking to on dating apps? In my experience homosexual men often come from a background of shame and confusion about their personal preferences, and respond in kind with overt sexuality, as often seen in parades. In any event, even mating strategies which piss the vast majority of people off can still be perfectly viable in the grand scheme of things. Like how does that one quote go...?

"If the 100th woman I meet responds positively to catcalling, then please accept my advanced apologies for the 99 women before her whose feelings I might hurt with my brash and over the top antics".


----------



## Negotiator (Mar 15, 2018)

Here's one I thought was amusing: "Sculpted like a Michelangelo but with a bigger plonker." (Who the hell says plonker?)

I much preferred the blatant honesty instead of time-wasters who pretend they're "open to anything", chatting for weeks as if it might lead to something more. And on the date they clearly want one thing alone. Not as if they're capable of more, anyway.

Plus, it beats having to guess if metaphors are being used. One guy I dated had a close-up pic of a tie, and I straight out asked him if he meant dick. He said no and asked me to dinner (= serious date). Then I found him on another app with a profile all about sub/dom and bragging about his experiments.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Can just say _I'm mainly looking for sex and fun with someone I find attractive_. How is hard to talk like human beings. _I'm well endowed if it matters, are you interested? _Why does it have to be_ hey look at my unsollicited dick pic bitch I'm gonna make you cum so hard so sit on my face_

At least they know it's not something to brag about since none of them answered the topic.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

People acting like complete dicks online because they know they can't get punched in the face?

Never heard of such a thing.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Someone needs to invent a device that every time you're an ass online you get a glitter bomb to the face. I'd say a punch in the face but bruises heal. Glitter is like the herpes of the craft world. That shit stays around forever.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

IDontThinkSo said:


> What in the world are you trying to achieve?
> 
> Do you think that talking like a bad porn actor makes you look more successful and experienced?
> 
> ...



It's got something to do with catering to males' ideas of what a desirable male acts like, vs females' ideas of what a desirable male acts like...

The former gets more publicity thanks to living in a pat--oops, I mean... thanks to the widespread popularity of porn


----------



## septic tank (Jul 21, 2013)

IDontThinkSo said:


> Can just say _I'm mainly looking for sex and fun with someone I find attractive_. How is hard to talk like human beings. _I'm well endowed if it matters, are you interested? _Why does it have to be_ hey look at my unsollicited dick pic bitch I'm gonna make you cum so hard so sit on my face_
> 
> At least they know it's not something to brag about since none of them answered the topic.


how am I supposed to stroke my own ego if i can’t impress the women with my bad sex talk


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Yeah... guess who's not gonna score tonight.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Looniemoon said:


> In my experience homosexual men ... respond in kind with overt sexuality, as often seen in parades.


Yikes.


----------



## Morpheus83 (Oct 17, 2008)

An online local gay buddy told me about his weird online experience with another local gay guy. The other guy--within the first few minutes of saying hello--was like 'I want TO SUCK ON YOUR BIG COCK!' I asked the guy whether that kind of 'forwardness' is socially acceptable in gay venues. He said no. lol.


----------



## Kiwizoom (Jul 7, 2012)

XD "No I will not have sex with you here! I will not have sex with you there! I will not have sex with you anywhere!"

"But when?"


----------



## Looniemoon (Jul 31, 2018)

Antipode said:


> Yikes.


Well to be fair I guess it depends on where you live... I hear the parades in Tokyo are fare more subdued than some of the ones in the states.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Looniemoon said:


> Unimpressed by the salacious banter from all the guys you're talking to on dating apps? In my experience homosexual men often come from a background of shame and confusion about their personal preferences, and respond in kind with overt sexuality, as often seen in parades. In any event, even mating strategies which piss the vast majority of people off can still be perfectly viable in the grand scheme of things. Like how does that one quote go...?
> 
> "If the 100th woman I meet responds positively to catcalling, then please accept my advanced apologies for the 99 women before her whose feelings I might hurt with my brash and over the top antics".


How do you know so much about homosexual men?


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Kynx said:


> How do you know so much about homosexual men?


Oh, you didn't see. She's seen a few parades; now she's going to write a book on the psyche of the gay male. :wink:


----------



## Looniemoon (Jul 31, 2018)

Kynx said:


> How do you know so much about homosexual men?


I read Running with Scissors. How does IDTS know so much about vulgar guys on dating apps?


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Looniemoon said:


> I read Running with Scissors. How does IDTS know so much about vulgar guys on dating apps?


I read women complaining about it on the internet.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Looniemoon said:


> Unimpressed by the salacious banter from all the guys you're talking to on dating apps?


h:


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Looniemoon said:


> I read Running with Scissors. How does IDTS know so much about vulgar guys on dating apps?


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ok, I am good for a few months OP ; P *Exiting*


----------



## Looniemoon (Jul 31, 2018)

IDontThinkSo said:


> I read women complaining about it on the internet.


It wasn't clear from the OP that you were citing the anonymous testimonies of random women on the internet as a means to grandstand. And honestly, I really don't think that deriding the presumed mating strategies of anonymous men on dating apps should be any indicator at all of your own frustrations or jealousies.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Looniemoon said:


> *I really don't think *that deriding the presumed mating strategies of anonymous men on dating apps should be any indicator at all of your own frustrations or jealousies.


Someone does?


----------



## Looniemoon (Jul 31, 2018)

IDontThinkSo said:


> Someone does?


It's highly probable -- do you think that publicly deriding the successful mating strategies of guys that you've never met or spoken to should indicate something else?


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Looniemoon said:


> It's highly probable -- do you think that publicly deriding the successful mating strategies of guys that you've never met or spoken to should indicate something else?


Oh, because you consider it a successful mating strategy? lol

More like an utter disaster.

Considering the mental health of someone to be receptive to this vulgarity, those guys are simply trying to make their existence worse than it already is.

Does it work on you? If it does, would you date yourself if you were a man?


----------



## septic tank (Jul 21, 2013)

Looniemoon said:


> It's highly probable -- do you think that publicly deriding the successful mating strategies of guys that you've never met or spoken to should indicate something else?


in what world is an unsolicited dick pic a successful mating strategy


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

It's not just dating apps.

Question. 

Has yelling "Hey sugar tits come sit on my face" across a parking lot ever worked?


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Hellena Handbasket said:


> It's not just dating apps.
> 
> Question.
> 
> Has yelling "Hey sugar tits come sit on my face" across a parking lot ever worked?


Something that sticks out in my mind from debates on here in distinguishing street harassment from flirting is how the harasser has to make themselves known. That it's not enough that one be looked at but has to be told how one is being perceived and thought of. Which hints on how it has nothing to do with flirtation but is indeed just harassment and can't be interpreted charitably otherwise. 

I always tend to emphasis the conversational dynamic of flirtation between two people as different from the stranger suddenly yelling at you unprompted. Even without vulgar content, it is a rude manner to communicate and hints that it doesn't come from a sincere place of interest but to make a spectacle of the woman quite often as it's done in front of other men or it is strictly for their own satisfaction in harassing the woman. As such examples seem absurd in situations where the woman has some sort of power or leverage to threaten the man, such as being the man's boss. Which hints that they know what they are doing is wrong, but are so morally poor that they require the bluntness of a threat to make them conform to standards of being respectful as they can't regulate themselves.


----------



## fieryelf (Mar 28, 2016)

It's online dating, women get so many messages a simple "Hi how are you doing today" isn't gonna cut it if you want to get her attention.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Looniemoon said:


> It's highly probable -- do you think that publicly deriding the successful mating strategies of guys that you've never met or spoken to should indicate something else?


I would say such guys are many things, but successfully mating is not one of them. lol

Although I guess that would depend on what you consider to be vulgar. Some people have a high threshold for vulgarity.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Hellena Handbasket said:


> It's not just dating apps.
> 
> Question.
> 
> Has yelling "Hey sugar tits come sit on my face" across a parking lot ever worked?


I don't know about that line specifically, but I do know of one case where honking worked. They ended up chit chatting and she jumped in the car.

Not defending those guys, just saying, stupid shit works. There are women out there who don't really care, I imagine they are thinking something along the lines of "Oh, he wants sex.. Well, I'm kind of horny right now and have nothing better to do in the next 20 minutes".


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

There are escorts who advertise on Tinder etc. The feds closing down Backpage screwed a lot of sex workers and clients, and now they are driven to dating apps and reportedly even Twitter. It's disturbing. 

Just select that you are interested in women and you will see some are obviously sex workers. 

Also, some men are delusional. I can confirm this.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

Tropes said:


> I don't know about that line specifically, but I do know of one case where honking worked. They ended up chit chatting and she jumped in the car.
> 
> Not defending those guys, just saying, stupid shit works. There are women out there who don't really care, I imagine they are thinking something along the lines of "Oh, he wants sex.. Well, I'm kind of horny right now and have nothing better to do in the next 20 minutes".


...besides make 100 dollars. Street prostitution during daylight hours is common in Los Angeles, in certain neighborhoods by women wearing normal clothes. The crack heads in Spandex with pimps only come out at midnight. But do not mistake a day walker with a bored woman willing to risk her life for a good time. 

See? Jesus Christ men are delusional.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Forest Nymph said:


> ...besides make 100 dollars. Street prostitution during daylight hours is common in Los Angeles, in certain neighborhoods by women wearing normal clothes.


...It was her story, I don't think she'd be telling it in quite that way if that was a regular day on a job she was apparently hiding from her friends but still bragging about to those friends. "You won't believe what happened in the job I eh totally don't have but if I did this would be the thing that always happens..." :laughing:


I have noticed you've being a bit more of a one-note song about that then usual when it comes to this matter - specifically the assumptions you make about other women's sexuality - why is it so hard for you to believe that their experience of their own sexuality might not be identical to yours? Or simply that there are factors that shape your own experience that you are taking for granted that might not be applicable to every single woman out there. You've even written posts about this that literally started with "my mother taught me…" What is so hard about believing that other women might just have had a different mom? Or for that matter, since you're all grownup now, acknowledging that your mom might have not being an all knowing deity and was in fact just describing her own ideas and experiences from her own limited human perspective and skewed the messages in the ways she would have liked you to be which I am guessing followed a female empowerment narrative that she wanted her daughters to grow up with?


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

Tropes said:


> ...It was her story, I don't think she'd be telling it in quite that way if that was a regular day on a job she was apparently hiding from her friends but still bragging about to those friends. "You won't believe what happened in the job I eh totally don't have but if I did this would be the thing that always happens..." :laughing:
> 
> 
> I have noticed you've being a bit more of a one-note song about that then usual when it comes to this matter - specifically the assumptions you make about other women's sexuality - why is it so hard for you to believe that their experience of their own sexuality might not be identical to yours? Or simply that there are factors that shape your own experience that you are taking for granted that might not be applicable to every single woman out there. You've even written posts about this that literally started with "my mother taught me…" What is so hard about believing that other women might just have had a different mom? Or for that matter, since you're all grownup now, acknowledging that your mom might have not being an all knowing deity and was in fact just describing her own ideas and experiences from her own limited human perspective and skewed the messages in the ways she would have liked you to be which I am guessing followed a female empowerment narrative that she wanted her daughters to grow up with?


Dude. Women DIE getting into strange men's cars. It's the plot of almost every serial killer true crime story. Getting into a stranger's car is literally fucking retarded. If a woman did this without getting paid for it, she is mentally ill and needs professional help. Lol at you actually believing her behavior is in the range of normal. What the actual fuck.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Forest Nymph said:


> Dude. Women DIE getting into strange men's cars. It's the plot of almost every serial killer true crime story. Getting into a stranger's car is literally fucking retarded. If a woman did this without getting paid for it, she is mentally ill and needs professional help. Lol at you actually believing her behavior is in the range of normal. What the actual fuck.


I am not going to comment about her mental health... But now that you mention it, in order for women getting into strangers car being the plot of every serial killer true crime story, wouldn't women have to be getting into strangers cars in an alarming frequency? At least enough for the cross section between women getting into stranger's cars with men and and the chance of just randomly meeting a serial killer would create enough material for true crime shows...


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

fieryelf said:


> It's online dating, women get so many messages a simple "Hi how are you doing today" isn't gonna cut it if you want to get her attention.


Saying "hi I'll be your potential rapist this evening" isn't going to attract the kind of attention intelligent men with coherent life goals want. 

Dudes do these things because they either watch too much porn or because they're looking for sex workers. Occasionally they will encounter a woman with untreated bipolar disorder in a manic phase, or a little girl in a woman's body who was raped repeatedly by her own father who will go for it, but ....no.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

Tropes said:


> I am not going to comment about her mental health... But now that you mention it, in order for women getting into strangers car being the plot of every serial killer true crime story, wouldn't women have to be getting into strangers cars in an alarming frequency? At least enough for the cross section between women getting into stranger's cars with men and and the chance of just randomly meeting a serial killer would create enough material for true crime shows...


The fact that you don't recognize her behavior as a symptom of mental illness leads me to have many questions about you. You can't possibly be serious. Bragging about it is bizarre too. A man who approaches a woman as a sex object to be honked at who plans to toss her out of his car after screwing her may not be a serial killer in all cases, but he's certainly grotesque enough that pretty much all sane women would avoid the scenario, even if they were horny, unless they knew they'd be able to pay rent or feed their children because of pay from it. 

Your posts are spectacular in their lack of contact with anything resembling social reality.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

"Some women are aroused by the possibility of being beaten, raped or pushed out of a moving vehicle going fifty miles an hour on the freeway. Don't be such a prude for being worldly enough to recognize obvious street prostitution and/or a person mentally unstable enough to put themselves in unreasonable danger for what might be a lousy two minute lay that dies


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

I connected with one who was into my paintings, and seemed to be into arts himself. 
Until he showed me his drawings, all of them were of porn stars with huge bazookas. 

I lol'd so hard at your vicious virgin comment


----------



## Looniemoon (Jul 31, 2018)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Change your type sweetheart h: No ENFJ even remotely lives within *smirks*


Curious about my "real" type, are we? *smirks*

Y'know, if you wanted to interview me for a typing session then all you had to do was ask. roud: As an added benefit, personal interviews tend to reveal far more about a person’s personality than generic test questions, meaning that I’d value your conclusion far more than all those dozens of tests which consistently type me as an ENFJ. Though with your opinion in mind, if no ENFJ lives within then surely I'd be a textbook ENFP.

Many people test in towards the middle of J vs P (myself included), and Ne vs Ni is can be hard to understand. The J function often gets mistyped by a couple of things in test questions, for example- “I like to finish projects on time” well, yeah even distinct “P” type do.- and one person’s “5 days before its due” ( a hard J) and “coming up with a great finishing touch- 5 minutes before it’s due” ( P) is still a definitive yes (to the test taker). Other questions like “I do well in school.” Can lead an intelligent P user to give a more J like answer.

So even if both are Extrovert ,Intuitive and F over T there can still be a night and day difference between ENFJ and ENFP.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Looniemoon said:


> Curious about my "real" type, are we? *smirks*
> 
> Y'know, if you wanted to interview me for a typing session then all you had to do was ask. roud: As an added benefit, personal interviews tend to reveal far more about a person’s personality than generic test questions, meaning that I’d value your conclusion far more than all those dozens of tests which consistently type me as an ENFJ. Though with your opinion in mind, if no ENFJ lives within then surely I'd be a textbook ENFP.
> 
> ...


M'kay Are you offering yourself up to me again? h: 

I would suggest bypassing those tests and focusing on your function stack. You are the most peculiar mixture of an ENFx I have come across. Maybe, it has to do with how you convey yourself online. ; P


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

buttons1 said:


> but I often wonder it myself - does that kind of strategy ever _work?_
> 
> and after some observation I'd say yeah, sometimes. Sometimes girls just want a lay - I've met girls who took their uber drivers upstairs for quick sex.


Basically, the idea is "even if it doesn't work and you get punched in the face 999/1000 times, you *will* get laid. Eventually." And getting down to the nitty gritty, to waist as little time possible on the 999.


----------



## Looniemoon (Jul 31, 2018)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> M'kay Are you offering yourself up to me again? h:


Yes, and I'm very glad that I did -- without a doubt your keen insights and intimate understanding of personality theory would shame even the likes of that C.S. Lewis guy, and now I fully understand why your typing services are in such high demand. I want to say other things like "stunning" and "breathtaking", but I fear that even terms like these just wouldn't do you justice.



ENIGMA2019 said:


> I would suggest bypassing those tests and focusing on your function stack.


And yet here I am now and focusing almost exclusively on our typing session. What did we decide I was again? My preference for a methodical and calculating approach indicate INTJ for the most part, but still with brief lapses that might sometimes include ENFx tendencies? 



ENIGMA2019 said:


> You are the most peculiar mixture of an ENFx I have come across.


Wow, Ms. Enigma... you're making me blush. :kitteh:


----------



## Firelily (Apr 20, 2016)

It's not just Dating Apps 

tbh i have found a few online on here, Discord and other online forums.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Looniemoon said:


> Yes, and I'm very glad that I did -- without a doubt your keen insights and intimate understanding of personality theory would shame even the likes of that C.S. Lewis guy, and now I fully understand why your typing services are in such high demand. I want to say other things like "stunning" and "breathtaking", but I fear that even terms like these just wouldn't do you justice.
> 
> 
> And yet here I am now and focusing almost exclusively on our typing session. What did we decide I was again? My preference for a methodical and calculating approach indicate INTJ for the most part, but still with brief lapses that might sometimes include ENFx tendencies?
> ...


:laughing: You are funny... No, ENFx just bitch/ass tendencies. *smirks*

I doubt you blush. More like a high pitch to your voice when thrown off guard.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Gotta bring dat big dick energy


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Wellsy said:


> Gotta bring dat big dick energy


 @Hicks can apparently explain this h:


----------



## Senah (Oct 17, 2017)

I would venture to say it is certainly not just the guys...

https://cheezburger.com/2880005/15-sexy-tinder-profiles-that-are-shamelessly-direct-about-their-dirty-intentions


----------



## Looniemoon (Jul 31, 2018)

Senah said:


> I would venture to say it is certainly not just the guys...
> 
> https://cheezburger.com/2880005/15-sexy-tinder-profiles-that-are-shamelessly-direct-about-their-dirty-intentions


Interesting. I wonder if the same people condemning and drawing all sorts of conclusions about vulgar guys that they've never met and have never spoken to, are the same people who would be thrilled to meet one of these hot vulgar gals. h:


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Senah said:


> I would venture to say it is certainly not just the guys...
> 
> https://cheezburger.com/2880005/15-sexy-tinder-profiles-that-are-shamelessly-direct-about-their-dirty-intentions


this is self-advertising tho is it really the same? they are not forcing it on anyone when interacting with them, they are up front about it before


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Looniemoon said:


> Interesting. I wonder if the same people condemning and drawing all sorts of conclusions about vulgar guys that they've never met and have never spoken to, are the same people who would be thrilled to meet one of these hot vulgar gals. h:


I don't need to try and speak to vulgar people, they're vulgar enough to come and unleash their vulgarity at my face without any permission. Hot or not, the dumb gaze and facial expressions are an eyesore. But the worst part is the voice.

My ability to get an erection might be controlled by my neck muscles because I can't have one when I cringe.

Are you wet yet? Another question?


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Maybe these guys are the same guys that catcall 16 year old school girls.


----------



## Looniemoon (Jul 31, 2018)

Red Panda said:


> this is self-advertising tho is it really the same? they are not forcing it on anyone when interacting with them, they are up front about it before


The laws of probability suggest that if you interact with enough people online, eventually you're going to encounter an interaction that you don't particularly care for. Part of the beauty of virtual interaction is that participants can cease the correspondence at any time. Some people use this perk as a means to forget and quickly move on to the next person, whereas other people prefer to complain, throw a public fit, and volunteer a detailed psychological analysis of strangers that they feel are worthy of derision. After all, if a person encounters a vulgar guy on the internet but they don't complain about it in their blog... then did it actually happen?



IDontThinkSo said:


> I don't need to try and speak to vulgar people, they're vulgar enough to come and unleash their vulgarity at my face without any permission.


huh?



IDontThinkSo said:


> My ability to get an erection might be controlled by my neck muscles because I can't have one when I cringe.
> 
> Are you wet yet?


Ah, I see what you mean now.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Looniemoon said:


> The laws of probability suggest that if you interact with enough people online, eventually you're going to encounter an interaction that you don't particularly care for. Part of the beauty of virtual interaction is that participants can cease the correspondence at any time. Some people use this perk as a means to forget and quickly move on to the next person, whereas other people prefer to complain, throw a public fit, and volunteer a detailed psychological analysis of strangers that they feel are worthy of derision. After all, if a person encounters a vulgar guy on the internet but they don't complain about it in their blog... then did it actually happen?



I don't see the problem with discussing a social phenomenon such as this. There are plenty of pictures online of such interactions with men who start a conversation normally and then send their dicks or become vulgar out of the blue. It's dishonest and misleading for the other person and not the same as being up front on your profile.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Alfalfa said:


> Maybe these guys are the same guys that catcall 16 year old school girls.







^ I've done that to my cat.



Looniemoon said:


> huh?


...He lives in France.


----------



## Looniemoon (Jul 31, 2018)

Tropes said:


> ...He lives in France.


Wow. Guess my initial assumption wasn't that far off after all.


----------



## Senah (Oct 17, 2017)

Red Panda said:


> this is self-advertising tho is it really the same? they are not forcing it on anyone when interacting with them, they are up front about it before


I think that is fair. I guess it is a question about what expectations are. 

Some people like a bit of up front cheek and for a guy to come on strong, others take it way over the top. On that same thread, I know tons of guys who get messages from girls that are like, "If you are just going to be a cheating or manipulative douche-bag like every other guy in my life let me know now because I don't have time for that." Or a friend the other day who is blond and good looking got a message from a girl that was like, "I hope because you are good looking you don't screw over girls like an assh*ole because you look like the sort of guy who could do that and get away with that. Sorry but I've had guys do that and I am not about to put up with that crap again."

So, I think it is along a different tack, but very abusive and unexpected messages as well. 

Probably potential for not so nice people on both sides. That said, I just try and pick nice, interesting people and have never had any problems with those types of messages after a few years of using the apps.


----------



## Senah (Oct 17, 2017)

Looniemoon said:


> Interesting. I wonder if the same people condemning and drawing all sorts of conclusions about vulgar guys that they've never met and have never spoken to, are the same people who would be thrilled to meet one of these hot vulgar gals. h:


Lol - they need a special algorithm!


----------



## napkineater (Mar 26, 2013)

They're probably so bored of not getting any responses they're just trying to their luck. It's low-effort and might yield results somewhere. They probably enjoy the feeling of intruding on someone's day in a sexual way. 

They probs have their dick in their hand imagining your response or imagining getting a response at all and can't wait to show you if you respond! Like "I'm bored of porn, let's see if someone wants to look at my dick rn."


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

IDontThinkSo said:


> I don't need to try and speak to vulgar people, they're vulgar enough to come and unleash their vulgarity at my face without any permission. Hot or not, the dumb gaze and facial expressions are an eyesore. But the worst part is the voice.
> 
> My ability to get an erection might be controlled by my neck muscles because I can't have one when I cringe.
> 
> Are you wet yet? Another question?


What a queer response hahah, what kind of reply you expecting from this, "yas queen slay"? Always a sight to see when a male is so snappy he becomes female, how's HRT treating you? 

Think there's no wonder you can't get an erection, fucking hell hahah


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

This thread butthurts so many grotesque and squalid people.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

IDontThinkSo said:


> This thread butthurts so many grotesque and squalid people.


The irony is that response I quoted from you screams butthurt, in fact this thread you started screams butthurt


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Convex said:


> What a queer response hahah, what kind of reply you expecting from this, "yas queen slay"? Always a sight to see when a male is so snappy he becomes female, how's HRT treating you?
> 
> Think there's no wonder you can't get an erection, fucking hell hahah


Reported


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Red Panda said:


> Reported


I don't care


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Convex said:


> I don't care


Glad you say so, shows even more what a troll you are


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Red Panda said:


> Glad you say so, shows even more what a troll you are


Am I supposed to shake in my boots because someone reported me? I don't understand your point to be fair lol


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Convex said:


> The irony is that response I quoted from you screams butthurt, in fact this thread you started screams butthurt


How can I be butthurt by seeing a bunch of losers failing at life. Don't think too highly of yourself and go back to that thread where I butthurt you so much yesterday that you had to find another thread to attack my indirectly lol.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

IDontThinkSo said:


> How can I be butthurt by seeing a bunch of losers failing at life.


Somehow you make it work, if they fail at life why even make an entire thread complaining about them? 



> Don't think too highly of yourself and go back to that thread where I butthurt you so much yesterday that you had to find another thread to attack my indirectly lol.


What you even on about, who are you? I don't do shit indirect, maybe you're projecting since you just tried to insult me without quoting me in this thread


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow, so dishonest.

Tbh I don't need to quote you since you're spying on my every moves like the butthurt boi you are.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

IDontThinkSo said:


> Wow, so dishonest.


No, I just have a shit memory for unimportant stuff

Least you're consistent with your indirectness tho


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Oh wait he edited it his reply to me lmaooo, wonder who's really acting butthurt here


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Convex said:


> The irony is that response I quoted from you screams butthurt, in fact this thread you started screams butthurt


I think literally in this case h: Oh an then in comes his defender. At least she did not calling him daddy this time.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Red Panda said:


> Reported


:shocked: You reporting people....NO way


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Red Panda said:


> Glad you say so, shows even more what a troll you are


Now I am reporting you lol


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Convex said:


> Somehow you make it work, if they fail at life why even make an entire thread complaining about them?
> 
> 
> 
> What you even on about, who are you? I don't do shit indirect, maybe you're projecting since you just tried to insult me without quoting me in this thread


His norm SOP... Funny he is calling other people losers....I may report him on this as well. *snickers*


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> I think literally in this case h: Oh an then in comes his defender. At least she did not calling him daddy this time.


Ooo I didn't know they were e-lovers :laughing:


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Convex said:


> Ooo I didn't know they were e-lovers :laughing:


*grins* She wants to be his lover but, I think he has already stated he has impotence issues. He only likes the damaged ones that follow him around in a worship type way but, alas, they are never satisfied. That is why he and his groupies live in spam world. They surface on occasion and then oddly enough, she plays mommy even though she calls him daddy. Go figure.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Stalkers gonna stalk. I'm tired of your pathetic harassment enigma. Hurry up and return to your garbage can.

How about you stop talking to me since you have nothing constructive to say? Yep, that's what you'll do from now on. Time to clear out the can. I'm so sorry that your peak of popularity was back when you were a high school bully. No wait, a middle school bully.



Convex said:


> Oh wait he edited it his reply to me lmaooo, wonder who's really acting butthurt here


Says the one who was F5ing like a freak in fear of missing the answer. Hey you found a new friend, congratz! I have a hate club, it's full of butthurt sheeps, you'll love being there.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

*Thread closed for review. 
*
For your listening enjoyment as we wait for this to be resolved:


----------

